# Marsa Matruh



## Caaaa1234 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi to all fellow Expats.

Are there any Expats living in Mersa or in surounding area?

I am considering to work there in Tourist industry for an Italian Company. But I am little worried about proximity of Lybian border?

Can anybody clarify the situation for me...

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Caaaa1234 (Apr 7, 2015)

Sorry for the misspelling. I did not want to sound pompous... Anyone?


----------

